# Taking the body off the frame.



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am taking the body off the frame of my 1970 GTO. This is my first time doing this. At the moment I have the interior gutted. I am getting ready to separate the body and frame and I'm wondering what is the best way to go about doing so. 

What ways have worked best for you.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I tear down and remove the front clip and then use an engine hoist to raise the back of the body and attach part of the rotisserie, then I raise the front of the body with the engine hoist and roll the body away from the frame. Then I attach the other part of the rotisserie and connect the 2 sections with tubing.

You should have 12-14 bolts attaching the frame to the body and 2 bolts attaching the core support to the frame. Just a word of advice, buy some zip lock sandwich bags and document the location of every bolt, nut, clip, bracket, screw, linkage and any small part removed. In a few months when you start reassembling the car you will thank me.


----------

